# Today's catch



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

My Brazillias arrived today from Tampa Humidor. And I also made it to my local B&M. Picked up some Hoyo Dark Sumatra's, MB 2's and a new Xikar lighter. The can of butane was free with the lighter.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice Pick up Great looking Lighter


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice score!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*You got some great smokes there. Love the torch too*


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice grabs there!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now thats a fresh catch


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet pick ups. Those MB2's look sooo tasty


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Mike i know where you got those MB 2s did you like it there?/They had full boxes of the MB 2s up on the shelves .The owner said he has boxes of the MB 1s he will get out later in the year?.


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

I have the same lighter, but gun metal color, you are going to love,,its better than any colibri i have had


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Whats the size of those or name of those brazillia i only smoked the amazon want to try a smaller one i need a few hours for the amazon 

Great pickup


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

That Xikar is pretty nice... I need a small torch I can fit in my pocket.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

paint said:


> Mike i know where you got those MB 2s did you like it there?/They had full boxes of the MB 2s up on the shelves .The owner said he has boxes of the MB 1s he will get out later in the year?.


Yep, Smokes is a cool place been there many times. John is a great person to do business with.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

jam said:


> Whats the size of those or name of those brazillia i only smoked the amazon want to try a smaller one i need a few hours for the amazon
> 
> Great pickup


They are the Piranhas 4.5 x 46. A great little smoke for when you just don't have alot of time.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

nice haull there kitty scoop


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

That's some nice pick up there.


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Great start to spring! enjoy to the max


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

second day in a row ive seen MB2's someone picked up! Making me wanna go find some LOL


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

deuce said:


> second day in a row ive seen MB2's someone picked up! Making me wanna go find some LOL


I got a box this morning also sealed .


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Real nice pickups. All my favs. Enjoy!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet pickups


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

paint said:


> I got a box this morning also sealed .


DAMN YOU MIKE LOL Nice! This damn local is almost worth driving all the way out there for! Hell our local doesnt have MB's of any year and those odysseys you picked up for me are 3 times more expensive!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pickups


----------

